# Fresh 15g



## Agia (May 8, 2011)

Lots of debates between the different approaches so im hoping to start up this board and get everyone to post there opinions and see what the overall consensus is for what should fit in this size aquarium. =) Also this will be my first thread but I have been reading the forums for a few weeks now. *c/p*


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Look into doing a shrimp tank only.


----------



## Agia (May 8, 2011)

but but but shrimp are boring =( lol I love bright colors I was hoping for a bit more variation then that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is that fifteen gallons or one and a half?If its one and a half,then shrimp are the only thing that will live in there other than snails.Tanks so small need lots of water changes frequently.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Since this is in the plant section, were you looking for plant suggestions for your tank? I think the suggestion for shrimp may be that smaller tanks below 20g make better tanks that don't have fish, in many people's opinion.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All the tanks on both of my racks which count to about 25 of them are 15 gals. Only one of them contain shrimp. There are killies in a couple, neolamps in a couple, apistos. fiddler crabs in one, and the rest are used for my bristlenose breeders.


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

I do a lot of water changes Fish still school, even in the small #'s I have them in. plants are healthy.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think there are lots of nice things you can do with a 15 gallon, you just have to steer clear of some of the common aquarium fish that get too big.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

small fish definately.. shrimp would be good. possibly some smaller tetras for fish.


----------

